# V Engagement Pics



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This past Saturday the future hubs and I had some engagement pictures taken. Needless to say, Mr. Haeden had to be featured in some of them!! Our photographer posted a few "preview" photos today that I had to share- I just love his face the first one! I can't wait to see the pictures she took of just him goofing around later in the day.

We ended up not getting a ton of pictures with Haeden which I'm a little bummed about, but I do love the ones that we were able to get!! (A few pictures in I slipped on a wet/mossy spot and smacked my head on a rock. We decided to call it quits at this location and moved onto our other spots sans Haeden  You can dress me up but you can't take me out!)


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Looove the pictures!! His face in the first picture is priceless! I'm glad I'm not the only one who had to include their fur baby in their engagement pictures.. The only way I was able to convince my fiancé to get engagement pics done was if Penny could be in some! Here's one of ours!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

KB87: Beautiful Pics!! Haeden looks so happy that Mom and Dad are getting married 

But OMG I hope your head is ok!!!

Naughtona: Aww so cute!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Watson, his face is my favorite part! He's always so happy but his face shows it so well in this picture!

I came out of the ordeal with a minor concussion and managed to strain/bruise a tendon in my arm, but it could have been way worse. I found the whole fiasco to be comical but I'm pretty bummed that our photographer didn't get any pictures of it! I will say that our boy (who is never off leash) stayed right next to us during all of it, including when I dropped his leash and he was a free man. I was quite impressed!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, love this!

We had Flynn in our engagement pictures too but it was 6 years ago and those photos are archived on the computer in some folder my husband put them in and I can't seem to find them right now.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Some lovely looking...........

DOG'S on here   ;D

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

flynn, I hope you find them to share! Nothing makes a picture better than adding a V to it!

Hobbsy, if I had Haeden when I was dating I'd be very weary that the guy would be in it for him instead of me


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cute pics! We had our older two dogs in our engagement pics too. They were not nearly as cooperative.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Gorgeous photo shoot. Congratulations!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG Kate - love these! Haeden is such a doll!

Did you get these done at one of the Metroparks?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> Did you get these done at one of the Metroparks?


They were taken at a park in Olmsted Falls that I don't think is technically part of the Metroparks. Now that I know Mr. Haeden will walk through a stream without freaking out we'll be checking out more and more of the Metroparks since there are a ton within minutes of the house. I'm loving the west side of Cleveland more and more!


----------

